

Web Photos That Reveal Secrets, Like Where You Live - bootload
https://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/12/technology/personaltech/12basics.html?_r=1&src=twr

======
adolph
This is a pretty fascinating angle on the whole online privacy issue. Most of
the focus is on potential misuse, primarily burglary. Conceptually, it reminds
me of Bruce Schneier's idea of a "data shadow" that follows people through
their lives. Schneier writes specifically about banking data, corporate
aggregations, etc. and the need for people to "take back their data."

<http://www.schneier.com/essay-219.html>

However, the article brings up the point that a significant portion isn't
our's to retake:

 _Protecting your privacy is not just a matter of being aware and personally
responsible, said Mr. Sommer, the researcher. A friend may take a geotagged
photo at your house and post it.

“You need to educate yourself and your friends but in the end, you really have
no control,” he said, adding that he was considering writing a program to
troll the Internet for photos with geotags corresponding to users’ home
addresses._

Given that this is in some degree out of anyone's ability to control, how can
people use this data shadow to their own advantage? For example, who needs an
ID card if you have a large number of photos from across a large number of
people who all agree that you are who you say you are?

------
twoshortwords
Warning! Pictures contain EXIF data. Camera phones frequently geo tag photos.

In other news, your computer broadcasts an IP address.

